# Cropping question



## Conanian (Jun 8, 2012)

How do I get to crop photos at 1000px longside and constraint proportion?

I can't seem to do this other than use CS5 to crop to this proportions


----------



## erro (Jun 8, 2012)

You crop to proportions, and export to pixel dimensions.

What is it you actually want to do? Crop? Or just resize to 1000px long side?


----------



## Conanian (Jun 8, 2012)

Crop just want to get rid of the odd distractions that sometimes appear on photos


----------



## Conanian (Jun 8, 2012)

OK, but I also meant in order to resize the image to 1000px constrained so I can use the flickr plugin etc


----------



## erro (Jun 8, 2012)

Crop to get the view and proportions you want. Then export, and in the export dialog specify 1000px on the long edge. Don't know how the Flickr plugin works but I guess there is something similar there.

Wat do you mean by "1000px constrained"?


----------



## Conanian (Jun 8, 2012)

1000px constrained means that the images doesn't have weird proportions to the photos. So for e.g. if I wanted to do 1000px longside constrained, the shortside should come out as 667px for images from my camera. I know that all cameras like P&S do come out with different size pixels of what the shortside would be if I did the same thing


----------



## erro (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think LR even has the ability to export photos with "wrong" proportions.

So, are you OK with the difference between cropping and resizing?


----------



## Conanian (Jun 8, 2012)

I know the difference between cropping and resizing


----------



## erro (Jun 8, 2012)

OK.... so what is the question then?


----------



## Conanian (Jun 8, 2012)

The question still remains then as the first post


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you wanting your crop rectangle to be exactly 1000 pixels wide?  That's hard to do in Lightroom.  Your best bet is to maximize your viewing area (hide all the side panels and the toolbar, use full screen mode), turn on the information overlay, set one of the displayed fields to be cropped dimensions, and just keep trying to hit it.  If you can't quite nail it and you need to be precise, try un-hiding one or more of the panels or toolbar and try again.


----------



## erro (Jun 8, 2012)

In LR you crop to get the "view" you want, not to specific pixels. When you export, you can specify the pixels, and the photo will be resized accordingly.

Again: what is it you actually want to do? If you want a 1000px wide 100% view (one photo pixel is one display pixel) then LR isn't designed for that kind of operation. On the other hand: if you want to crop the photo to get the impression/view/artistic look you want, then go ahead and crop in any way you want, and then export at a size of 1000px. So.... again.... for the third (?) time.... what is it you want to do?


----------

